# murray fleetline and schwinn cruiser info



## Mojo80 (Jan 10, 2013)

I went to purchase a schwinn pixie and the seller had 54 schwinn and 56 fleetline. I am not familiar with the fleetline but i think it looks amazing. The bike is all original, no rust and complete, except of course for the top piece of the light. I cant find anything on the value of this bike. We settled on $450 for both bikes. Is this a good deal? Any idea on the value? New here and will try to post pic. Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

yes, The light is wrong on the schwinn so that shows me that its not a true original. Prob looking at  5-600. the other bike is worth every bit of 450.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 10, 2013)

I can tell the schwinn has an older restoration, the light threw me off when i was trying to id the model. Any oppinions on the schwinn's model? This is my first crack at heavyweights...sorry for my ignorance


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Because the Schwinn is an older repaint it could have started life as any cantilever model. While you may never know exactly what model it what model it was you can look at what models were available with that equipment and narrow it down. The '54 Schwinn catalog is online. You can go ahead and rule out Phantom though. V/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

still not a bad pick up for 450, pick up the correct light and it'll be a pretty decent restored rider.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I think so to. So its fair to say if the Murray is worth the 450 I spent for the two bikes, I got the Schwinn for free... I didn't buy them for the value, to me they're priceless. But I have some explaining to do to my husband... he's not exactly a bike enthusiasts. Any idea on the year of the Murray? Any info is much appreciated. I love it!


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking 56


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree 450 is a good value for sure. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

He's a guy Im sure he'll understand. You could easily get your money back if not make some with the schwinn.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 10, 2013)

You'd think so especially considering his Camaro and classic truck fetish. He works nights and when he leaves I start tinkering. I'm definately a rookie...took 2 nights to rebuild hub on a Schwinn pixie


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe this thread on Murray serial numbers will be of some use to you for dating purposes.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7014-Murray-serial-number-project&highlight=fleetline


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2013)

I know if my wife decided she'd like to wrench on a few of my old bikes I'd be all about it.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 11, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> I know if my wife decided she'd like to wrench on a few of my old bikes I'd be all about it.




Do you have a brother? 
Just kidding


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2013)

yep sure do, but ones married and ones an A-hole. lol


----------



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2013)

MoJo...where have you been for the last three years since I've been here? Just tinkering around when the hubby goes to work? Seriously? 

What I would give to have my wife bring home a few nice heavyweights....(and I don't mean men). Let alone be tinkering on the bikes, even if it is behind closed doors.....I love it!!
Oh the visions I'm having right now seeing my wife banging her knuckles on a seized pedal stud or trying to get the chain reinstalled. 

As I recall there are few and far between ladies in the hobby. Or at least they are being quiet about it.

Regardless of the resto on either of the bikes, $450 is an amazing deal. And for two bikes....wow! 
$225 on either of the bikes is a great investment....then that is just my opinion.

You go girl


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 11, 2013)

Much thanks for the warm welcome, encouragement, and helpful information. Its incredibly discouraging to ramble on, excited about what I learned, bought, found or fixed, then pause for a breathe, only to realize he's absolutly not digging it. Granted finding your wife polishing a 8 foot tandem on the kitchen table at 3 am may be a turn off, and washing a nasty abandoned royce union kids bike in the tub is not very domestic. That said, its been kinda lonely closet hoarding I mean collecting. I'm glad I got the nerve to finally post today. 
Who knows what I might drag home tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## slick (Jan 11, 2013)

That Murray is awesome! I wouldn't mind owning that! You should try and hook up with the Cyclone Coaster group in Long Beach. They do rides along the beach every 1st sunday of the month. Look up their website. They are a great group to ride with at over 150 bikes strong. Mostly all vintage, some repops and choppers.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, already rebuilding hubs? I'm impressed! Welcome to CABE from another woman who also loves cleaning grime and polishing chrome! The results are so gratifying! Tho' I'm usually in bed by 11...

Darcie
(Nickinator's mom)


----------

